# Canadian Timeshare Company Admits to Misleading Contests



## ricoba (Nov 24, 2009)

From the Vancouver Sun headline:

*Manitoba company fined for misleading contests on time-shares*

Looks like the Alberta government caught up with the companies "contests".

Resorts listed in the article, Elkhorn in MB and Panorama in BC and also one in Canmore, AB.


----------

